# Kids Not Producing Cocoa Pebbles.



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

My 4 month old kids excrement is coming out kinda soft and as a solid mass, rather than in pebbles. Wondering if this is a sign of something to worry about or if its normal. Reminds me of elk when they are eating fresh green grass.

Diet is hay free choice and pelleted grain that is pretty wellCalcium/Phosphorous balanced and about 15% protein.

They are doing really well and seem very healthy.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Did you change anything in their diets recently? Even opening up a new hay bale could expose them to something out of the ordinary if the new one got damp or has some weeds. Or is it possible they might be consuming some type of weed in their pen that is disagreeing with them?


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

They've been going out is the pasture periodically when weather permits. But its been a few days now. No change in hay or feed.  No weeds or grass in pen. Pretty much dirt.

Must admit that when they came off the pasture it was looser than now. But that's been 5 days.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm sure not the expert about these things, but when my older goat got attacked and run by a pack of coyotes three weeks ago, he came home two days later with very unusual droppings. It took more than a week for them to return to normal. I was surprised it took so long for that ordeal to work itself out in his digestion. Dave suggested giving baking soda to support rumen health and I did. I'm not sure if it helped or not, but it didn't hurt and it felt like "doing something", which always feels good.  

I wonder if your kids ate a bit too much green grass or unusual weeds and it's just taking this long to work itself out. I'm glad to hear they are getting better. Our new little goat, Nibbles seemed to have clumpy poops on and off quite a bit for the first two to three weeks we had her as she got used to a new diet. I didn't worry about it much since it was never full-on diarrhea and it seemed to come and go. If your goats seem to be improving since their pasture time, I might wait a couple more days and see if things don't fix themselves. But maybe someone else around here will have somewhat more solid advice.


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

I've wondered about this phenomenon myself, as the consistency of my goats' droppings will change from time-to-time. I just assumed it was changes in their diet that caused it; we feed them hay and grain, but several times a week we take them out for short hikes where they can graze freely - and I'm always amazed at the variety of things they eat!

As long as the goats seem healthy and don't show signs of diarrhea or other health issues I wouldn't worry too much unless it doesn't resort back to the normal _Cocoa Pebbles _(LOL!) consistency within a week or so.

As a side note, I've often noticed this same thing happening with both deer and elk. I often find "clumpy" piles of droppings when hiking in the woods right beside other piles of normal looking pellets.

I know that some foods I eat can have a dramatic effect on the consistency of my own "droppings" so why wouldn't the same be true with goats?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I think Ken has it correct. As as a breeder for many years I can pretty much assure you not to worry about changing poop styles as they can and do change from one day to the next. Even just eating more then normal of t heir normal food can soften things up. We have one doe kid born this year that gets the runs every few days. Turns out its the days the kids dam doesnt get striped (milked fully out) out of milk. Just that little extra bit of milk is enough to cause it with this kid while all the other ones who dams are milked in the same fasion are unaffected.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

It took a week after coming off of fresh grass in pasture, but things are back to normal.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I use livestock probiotics. 
If poops are not normal.

I use yogurt for myself.

I even bought probiotics for my leopard gecko.

I also use probiotics for my dogs and cats.

It helps put the flora in the stomach back
to normal.


----------

